# Willard fills the freezer



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

That'd be legally (1 days limit for each). Thurs, Fri and Sat paid off this last weekend. Eye's and Wipers were plentiful, just need to maintain the freezer. Hit them all on bouncers running approx .8 to 1.2 mph. It's nice to have it done before the bugs show up. The heavy feeding binge for the Eye's should be coming soon as they move to deeper, cooler water. Wipers are also really starting to show, the biggest we boated was just a little under 6 lbs. We picked up a first ever Crappie on a bouncer in deep water, it appears they've found alternate places to spawn as the run in the north marina was less than appealing.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I'm sure glad some have the Dick Tracy De-coder ring/watch and have cracked the magical Willard Walleye code. We've caught everything but Walleye this early season... worked ever harness we have in a variety locations that produced for us last year and guess it's the Wiper and Crappie that only like 'our' harnesses. We haven't given up and have a few more options/techniques/locations we're going to try. Glad you put some tasty Eye in the freezer... :wink: :wink:


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks K2, with the dirty run-off water boiling in chartruese has been the ticket. Don't give up on those honey holes yet and target the bad weather when you can. My father made the comment the other day that he wished the wind would stop blowing and the sun would come out.......My reply was "ARE YOU KIDDING"???? I'll take rough water and cloudy skies any day. The only fish I really enjoy chasing in the sun is a Tiger, something you know well about. Come sunny days, clear water and warmer temps, the eye's should move to silver bouncers and cranks. I saw you in the Denn last week and didn't get a chance to say hello, sorry I missed you. Skeet


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Skeet...couldn't agree more withcha on cloudy windy days especially for Eyes and right before a front Tigers also. But something about 'rain'...and until I pony up $$$ to stimulate a business in Canada for side curtains for our ****pit cover we won't be chasing fishes in rain. Been there and done that...an on-and-off rain that's okay but blowing steady rain...that's a whole different story... Here's a link to where I'm going to get the curtains and other covers...plan on placing the order this week for the side curtains. Unfortunately they don't have the pattern for a drop down curtain for our 1800 Lund Fisherman. Stern cover won't work for fish'n as we've already checked into it.

http://www.dufort.mb.ca/

We've been working the exact colors you've alluded to plus fish'n partner made up her own harnesses with these colors and other colors.

As my ole saying goes it's working them 3Ps (passion, persistence, and patience) and putting your time in on the water...haven't given up on them Willard sweet spots that worked for us last year...Glad you did really well for them Eyes...as for Wiper guess we just haven't acquired the taste for them as we don't care for Bass. So back into Willard they go but I may donate one to a co-worker when I do decide to keep one.

Next time at the Den please say hello and look'n forward to meeting ya either there or on the water. :wink: :wink:


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

K2, I also tie all my bouncers. I've found a blade that works really well and have gotten rid of the long line ahead of the blade, don't have the patience for snarls and they're easier to store. Good luck on the top additions, should help keep the weather out and the warmth in on those colder days.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Where's the pics???? It sounds like you found the fish i couldn't find yesterday. They have moved out of the area i have been getting them in. Time to go deeper i guess. I have been doing good with chart.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p37/ ... CN1382.jpg
Sorry Lh but this is the best I could do  
I'm sure you know the drill, I was able to get on them for a couple of days, doesn't mean things will be the same tomorrow. I guess it's time pay Idaho a visit for some more eyes.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

K2, I'm with ya on the bass thing but if you haven't tried them you're missing out. I didn't eat one for years but after giving it a whirl a couple years ago I won't pass on them anymore. They're kinda messy and a pain to clean but once you work it out and get all the bloodline and fat off of them they're really very good. Helps to preserve them in the freezer too. In regards to the cover you're looking at, here's a pic of my lid, I don't have the sides or back but it does wonders the way it is.
http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p37/ ... CN0380.jpg


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

skeet4l said:


> http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p37/BretDChampion/DSCN1382.jpg
> Sorry Lh but this is the best I could do
> I'm sure you know the drill, I was able to get on them for a couple of days, doesn't mean things will be the same tomorrow. I guess it's time pay Idaho a visit for some more eyes.


Works for me. You can fake walleye fillets. :wink: 
Looks like some good bbq's in your future. I wish i could keep walleye fillets in the freezer. They don't last 24 hours after i catch them. :|


----------

